# Audio Dateien in Audition umbennenen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
wenn ich in Audition Teile aus einer Wav geschnitten habe und diese nun als eigenen Teil im Auswahlfenster habe, wie kann ich dies dort nun umbenennen. Es ist nämlich doof wenn man 5 Teile oder mehr hatt und diese nun nur durch die Kennzahl unterschieden werden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## laCrizz (10. Dezember 2005)

Speicher die doch einfach unter dem Namen ab den du haben willst...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Dezember 2005)

Das wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit  . Aber gibt es den nich tdie Möglichkeit das schon in Audition zu machen da ich nicht jedes mal wenn ich ein neues Teil habe das auch noch weiter benötige und nur wärend dem Arbeiten mit Audition brauch. Ein Problem ist halt auch das teilweise der Dateiname 5 Km lang ist und man dann jedes mal das Fenster soweit aufziehen muß nur um die einzelnen Teile zu identifizieren.

Gruß


----------

